# Miniature horse run-in shed



## miniblessingsfarm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi!






I am wondering if any of you have ideas to build an inexpensive but sturdy run-in shed (or some type of run-in) for miniatures. Something simple, inexpensive and easy to construct would be great. I live in the Northeast and would like run-ins to use in the summer to provide shade and in the winter to keep the minis out of the blowing cold wind and snow. Any ideas? It would also be wonderful if the run-ins could be large enough to contain 4-5 minis that are turned out together. I have seen some ideas in the past of run-ins that were made with a type or corrugated material that was bent over a frame of some type. I'd also like ideas for wooden run-ins and ANY type of run-in that would be simple enough for me to make (I am NOT so handy with a saw, hammer and nails)



LOL!

I'd love it if you could give me building plans and instructions, if it isn't too much trouble.

Thank you, in advance for your help!





Debbi


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 2, 2009)

I use OSB plywood. They are normally 4x8 and any where from a 1/4 inch to 2 inches thick.

Use a 2x4 on each end of the plywood, on the inside. Lay it flush to the corner and nail it onto the plywood. Do this to 3 sheets of plywood.

Then have someone else hold up a sheet, put the end to the 2x4 and nail it on, when you get done you will have a 3 sided box. Next take another 2x4 lay it across the top nailing it to the end supports on the 3 sides. Add a sheet of the plywood to the top and you are done. So simple, easy and takes maybe an hour to do.

If you need more support, simply add more 2x4's to the edges to sturdy up. You will then have a 8 foot by 4 ft high run in shelter!! You can make several of these by just connecting the second one to the first one by adding the length of 2x4 along the upper edge and topping them with the same sheets of OSB . Is cheap easy and works!!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2009)

These come in all different sizes and all you do is stake them down. The horses love them.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 2, 2009)

For a aprox. $125-$130 and supplys from Home Depot, I made a 8x6x6 run-in 4 sided glorified doghouses and they work great! Just 4x4's and plywood and even light enough for 2 or 3 people to move. I have 2 of thoses, one for each stallion, and in my mares pasture I have a heavy duty made 8x16x9 4 sided shed/barn that cost about $950 (better wood & treated). I made them these sizes because I was renting a home and knew I was going to buy my 1st home soon after I got into minis and so my hubby and I had them made to fit his flatbed wrecker so we can take them with us.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 2, 2009)

kaykay said:


> These come in all different sizes and all you do is stake them down. The horses love them.




I have a couple of similar huts but I REALLY worry when it it lightening out



!


----------



## miniblessingsfarm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you, everyone, for your help and ideas!





I am not very "handy" with a hammer and nails, so I need something easy to make that my daughter (age 20) and I can put together.

Thanks so much...and keep the ideas coming!


----------



## BBH (Aug 2, 2009)

I use one of the huts and love it, being in Texas it is nice that is does have a hatch that open in front for summer ventilation and it is nice and cozy in the winter. They run about 400.00 for a 6x11 ft one and can be found smaller. if you are in a dairy area there are also some made out of fiberglass type material that stand up well. I looked high and low and then recently there were some on CL for about 100.00 each...very portable and easy to move. They are also use for goats.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 2, 2009)

CALF HUTS!!!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes I forgot to say there are vents on the back. I love them! They are so easy to move around.

I never have worried too much about lightening. After all lightening hitting a wood structure can cause a fire. Theres always something that "could" happen no matter what you use


----------



## HorseMom (Aug 2, 2009)

What about this?






I've been thinking about getting one for my mini mare. I want something that I can move around if needed. The owner of the farm was worried about ventilation but I'm pretty sure that back can come off for better ventilation.


----------



## Annabellarose (Aug 2, 2009)

Animals, especially horses, like to rub on structures, trees, etc. Mine regularly rub on the water buckets hanging in their stalls. I don't think that a "hut" made of a tarp or tarp-like material would hold up well. I know that some people do bend a cattle panel and lace a tarp to it, but that is bound to make it a bit sturdier.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Aug 2, 2009)

We have those tarp huts in every paddock in white so it is light inside. Both front and back come off or roll up during the Summer months for ventilation, and the horses love them! We're working on year three for two of them.....


----------



## DrivinTime (Aug 3, 2009)

We live in Vermont, and I can vouch for the homemade tarp tents. We've had one in our dry lot for several years, and it holds up well through wind and snow and itchy horses. I do have to shovel/rake the snow off after a storm, though, or the top tends to sag. I put on a new tarp every year, and this year I left the old one on underneath to keep the new tarp from rubbing on the metal bars, and it's holding up better than earlier ones.

They work great, and they are relatively cheap and easy to build. (Attractive they are NOT.) The only hard part is having somebody deliver the 16-foot calf panels.

Anyway, in case you want to try your hand, here's how we built ours:

- We used 2 16-foot by 4-foot calf panels (heavy wire livestock panels) and 6 short (2 or 3 foot) metal t-posts (fence posts), a nylon tarp, some nylon rope and duct tape. (I have two minis, and this is plenty big enough for them. You may want to add a 3rd or even a 4th panel, just increase the other supplies too as needed.)

- We pounded in the fence posts in the outline of where the shelter would be - two parallel rows of 3 posts, each row 8 or so feet apart. Pounded them in good so they wouldn't move. Put a bunch of duct tape over the top sharp ends of the posts - just in case.

- We bent a calf panel into an arch, and placed it inside the parallel row of fence posts. Same thing with the second panel; butt the panels one against the other and make sure they are "contained" by the fence posts. The fence posts keep the panels from sproinging back out flat. Tie the bottom edges of the panels to the fence posts with nylon rope, and tie the edges of the panels, where they meet, together with more rope or baling twine.

- Covered the "tent" with the tarp, then cut long lengths of rope to throw over the arch in 3 or 4 places; tie each end of each rope to the bottom of the calf panel. This decreases the flapping of the tarp in high winds, and helps it last longer.

- We turned up the inside edges of the tarp and duct-taped them to the inside to keep all the metal edges covered.

- I added a piece of wire fencing to one end, covered with more tarp, to keep the wind and snow out in the winter. Just set it in place and tied it to the arch structure. If you want to build a larger "tent," you might want to put a wall in the middle, in case some of your horses "guard" the shelter from your other horses - with a center wall, you end up with two separate shelters, sort of.

Hope this is helpful! Let us know what you end up deciding.


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 3, 2009)

DrivinTime, could you please post some photos of your shelters? That sounds like a really great solution.


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 1, 2019)

miniblessingsfarm said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Denisern06 (Mar 1, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> View attachment 39699


We built this out of free pallets and t posts. Was super easy and could be made twice the length with additional pallets.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Mar 7, 2019)

While it’s not for minis, our horses got a tent this year. We don’t have much snow or anything here, but we do have some wind & have had lots of rain this year. They come in several sizes, this one is 16’x20’ I think. Andy way, it was easy to build and my husband even put it on 2”x6” runners to make it a bit heavier for the wind. We actually move it with our UTV. I may have a photo, I’ll see if I can find it...


----------



## minihorse (Mar 8, 2019)

@BiologyBrain that tent sure sound interesting. I hope you find those photos, I'll like to see it.


----------



## JanBKS (Mar 8, 2019)

This is a 12x12 ""chicken or turkey tent"" so they call it cause it not real high the sides are just slightly higher than mini panels as you can see one on the left of Copper my QH Gelding,I put the rope lighting in there so it was easier for me to see don't cost much so it's on 24/7,, The Amsih here made this for me I used to keep 10 minis in it they loved it, after I donated the bulk of my herd to the Therapy Farm I moved it over for him, works Great. The Amish here also make the tarps that cover it and cover the sides, it has a door but if you look over his rump I covered it as the back has a full opening. I cant wait for pictures either. I did keep Copper in a 10x20 garage or storage tent you can buy for cheap it lasted 4 years.


----------



## ClaraN (Mar 8, 2019)

@JanBKS that is a really neat tent. Oh, the Amish made it, then there is some craftsmanship in it.


----------



## JanBKS (Mar 9, 2019)

Horse Mom that tent will work just fine and you could put a gate in the opening if you had the need to pen her in there, and there is plenty of ventilation, copper's is only open on one side and it's plenty cool and warm when needed, besides you need a place to keep hay dry if nothing else she will go in there to get out of rain and eat you could keep the water in there too so it's out of the sun, good luck mini's are easy to house even a calf hut mine Love them.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Mar 9, 2019)

Angie said:


> @BiologyBrain that tent sure sound interesting. I hope you find those photos, I'll like to see it.



This is a Shelter Tech or something 10’x20’x8’ (high) tent. The hay feeder inside holds 2 square bales standing on their ends. The horse in front is my 13-2 HH Curly. The pony peaking his head out is about 12-2 HH.


----------



## LJohnston65 (Mar 10, 2019)

I bought one of these and plan to put up soon. The instructions say it takes a couple of people but I’m sure I can do most of it myself, just ask my husband to help lift it up to the corral panels. I’ll add plywood to 3 sides too. My only concern is making sure it’s secured to the ground well so the wind doesn’t lift/move it at all. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2019)

We use mobile home anchors on our little shed. Had to rent a two-man auger to drive them in as the ground was dry and hard. Not sure I would trust anything less than those anchors. Some people near us had theirs blow into a neighboring field; luckily it was sturdy steel and survived to be anchored. Some others bought one of those carport structures; it did not fare well in the wind and was destroyed.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 10, 2019)

@Marsha Cassada that sounds like a really good idea. I need to remember that if I need to have a permanent tent arrangement.


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2019)

LJohnston65 said:


> View attachment 39746
> I bought one of these and plan to put up soon. The instructions say it takes a couple of people but I’m sure I can do most of it myself, just ask my husband to help lift it up to the corral panels. I’ll add plywood to 3 sides too. My only concern is making sure it’s secured to the ground well so the wind doesn’t lift/move it at all. I’ll let you know how it turns out.


I was just looking at this last night for hay storage.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Mar 11, 2019)

Here’s a better photo of our tent. The skis on the bottom are 3-4 2x6s bolted together. We did have some severe winds that skid the tent over about 10’, but it didn’t tip or hurt it. The little guy facing the camera is about 12-2 HH. The rear end you see belongs to our 13-2 HH mare. Our hair sheep is in there too.


----------

